# How are your yearlings doing?



## Sandstone1 (18 May 2013)

How are your yearlings doing? As in size etc,  mine about 13.2 ish and quite grown up looking at mo, Just wondered how others of same age doing.


----------



## eventrider23 (18 May 2013)

Mine is mahooosive.  She was 1 on 4th May and is now standing around 15hh - a monster!  But a super lovely one at that.


----------



## Spring Feather (18 May 2013)

I sold mine as weanlings but I get updates on them and they're all around 15hh now and very sturdy and solid!


----------



## Sandstone1 (18 May 2013)

Thanks, How big will yours grow if they are 15hh at a year?


----------



## AMW (18 May 2013)

My one is just little but she will only make around 13.2hh.
Have had her out showing today at a county agri show and she won her non native any age class & went reserve in hand champ. So pleased with her as she is just a yearling and it was a strong section. Was funny being in a class with 16.2s


----------



## Sandstone1 (18 May 2013)

AMW said:



			My one is just little but she will only make around 13.2hh.
Have had her out showing today at a county agri show and she won her non native any age class & went reserve in hand champ. So pleased with her as she is just a yearling and it was a strong section. Was funny being in a class with 16.2s
		
Click to expand...

Very well done!


----------



## Coblover63 (18 May 2013)

Mine's putting all his growth into his mane and forelock!!!


----------



## Meandtheboys (18 May 2013)

Mine is about 14hh but looking very 'weedy'...........in fact early stages of being an ugly duckling so no showing for us!!


----------



## Asha (18 May 2013)

Not sure how big mine is , somewhere around 14.2 i think. Shes quite gangly, her winter coat is coming out still a bit ribby, so not looking her best. But to me, she is the most amazing little ginger ever. She just takes everything in her stride, is super friendly and very loving. I am, as you can tell, totally smitten


----------



## AMW (18 May 2013)

this was my yearling winning her class today, makes her look little but she was the only youngster in the class


----------



## BigYellowHorse (18 May 2013)

Little filly is looking like a dulux chart and still a bit ribby even though she's knee high in grass. 

No showing this year for us either!


----------



## eventrider23 (18 May 2013)

itsmylife said:



			Thanks, How big will yours grow if they are 15hh at a year?
		
Click to expand...

Short answer?  I have absolutely no idea!  Mum was 16.2/3 and dad is 16.2....but she is going to dwarf them!


----------



## SpottyTB (19 May 2013)

Mines 14hh and starting to bulk out  (he's warmblood - hope for him to make 16-16.2)


----------



## UnaB (20 May 2013)

My baby is going to be a year old on saturday   She is standing about 14.3 at the moment and definately going through the awkward yearling ugly stage   Love her though, outstanding temperment and hoping she is going to moult that ginger fuzz to look quite lovely 

This is her yesterday.


----------



## Spring Feather (20 May 2013)

itsmylife said:



			Thanks, How big will yours grow if they are 15hh at a year?
		
Click to expand...

They will make 16.2hh - 16.3hh.  The dams are all between 16.1hh and 16.2hh and the sires are all between 16.3hh and 17.1hh.


----------



## snowstormII (21 May 2013)

Do you really want to see my little fugly?  He is about 1 week off his first birthday.

Here is one of him at 4 1/2 months







And here he is the other day







Are yours all still hanging on to their winter coats? He looks so fuzzy!

He is about 13.1hh at the whithers and 13.2hh at the bum!


----------



## RealityCheck (21 May 2013)

The fillies are happy as larry, and very happy to be going to their first show off the farm this weekend





Not sticked them for a while, but I'd but Diva below at around 14.2, hoping she'll finish at 16.2





Pushing 15hh (or her butt is anyway!)






No pictures of my yearling colt, who sadly had an accident during his gelding last week, (or rather suffered an accident at the hands of an incompetent who will now be having legal charges filed...) and is off to horsepital once the swelling goes down enough to move him.


----------



## snowstormII (21 May 2013)

Realitycheck!! Did you HAVE to put your lovelies right next to my fugly!!! Yours are truly beautiful. Tell us a bit more about them...breed? Intended for home use?


----------



## RealityCheck (21 May 2013)

Pft, yours looks like a little sweetie (well, not so little any more!)

The palomino is by my own TB stallion, out of a KWPN mare, Diva is dutch warmblood. They'll be staying in my ownership for a couple more years to be shown in hand, maybe do a year under saddle still owned by me too, before moving onto hunter jumper homes. I don't ride any more (old, fat and unhealthy )

This year I'll be having 4 foals (One is now 4 and a half weeks, one a few hours old, 2 still to come) and then I'll be leaving breeding to concentrate on showing for a while.


----------



## jess n ollie (21 May 2013)

1 week old






 1st birthday





 1st birthday

he is about 12.2-12.3 at the mo! he was uunexpected as we were assured mum was not in foal when we bought her   mum is 13.2 cob  dad is ????


----------



## Dry Rot (21 May 2013)

Some bootiful ponies there! 

Can we have a competition for the ugliest, please?? He was a total fur ball over winter, but is losing it fast. Hoping he will end up a dapple slate grey like his mum.








He's having his tummy scratched in this one. That's what ecstasy looks like!


----------



## Hurricanelady (22 May 2013)

This is the yearling, will be 1 in June:







Brother who is just about to turn 2, huge!







Both together, very similar colouring on their faces:







Nice to see all the babies


----------



## foreverhorses (22 May 2013)

Wow some of your yearlings are a good size already!  my hairy beast still looks very foal like with a coat like a moorland pony & is only around 13.2hh.He isn't 1 yr until end of July & not yet gelded.mum is 16.3hh & Dad 16.2hh    I was hoping for 16.2hh at least as he is for my daughter who is really tall   but wonder if he will make that?


----------



## Jenna1406 (22 May 2013)

Breagha just turned one last saturady and she is standing about about 13'2 ish at the moment.

I am not sure what height she will make as I dont know her breeding lol.

Lovely pictures everyone.


----------



## snowstormII (22 May 2013)

Dry rot - I love the way you are thinking!  Yes, fugliest yearling competition, gotta be done!


----------



## Sandstone1 (22 May 2013)

There all beautifull!


----------



## snowstormII (22 May 2013)

Itsmylife - how big are you expecting yours to get? I was told by the breeder that mine would get to 14hh (just after I had won the bidding on him http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/images/icons/icon11.gif )but I'm really hoping it might be just a bit bigger.  Growing vibes anyone??!!


----------



## Geema (23 May 2013)

There's loads of research to show that in TB's they're typically born at 60 odd percent of their adult height - think it's 64% but can't remember for sure. 
Half breds and warmbloods are a whole different set of stats, but there has been some research done by various feed companies - they're interested in growth rates.

I've heard the following as people's ways of predicting how big their youngsters will finish up
- whatever they are as yearlings is 90% of adult height
- look at the height of his knees as a yearling and find an adult horse with the same knee height to tell you how big he'll finish


----------



## Sandstone1 (23 May 2013)

Im not too worried about how big mine will be, as long as hes 14hh+  mum w was 14h Dad 15hh and hes 13mths now and over 13.2


----------



## SpottyTB (23 May 2013)

Remeasured Hugo last night... 14.1 at the whither and 14.3 at the bum eek .. he was a year on May the 3rd. 

Holding off posting photo's due to the mid malt - he's half beautiful half skank.


----------



## merrymeasure (23 May 2013)

My yearling Darcey, just turned one on Tuesday, has gone from this, to this,


----------



## merrymeasure (23 May 2013)

Apologies for huge pics. Not very good at computers!


----------



## rema (23 May 2013)

Oh can i add my fugly little critter..

She turned one last week..She should make about 16hh..hopefully..

Taken at 6 months







This Sunday just gone.







Sorry if they are huge..


----------



## Fattie_Hattie (23 May 2013)

Here is my not so wee yearling....










Hopefully going to grow big enough


----------



## snowstormII (24 May 2013)

Rema - your horse is beeeyootiful, not fugly at all!

Merry measure - your photos give me an immense amount of hope that when his winter fuzz is finally gone, my little one will look a bit more respectable.  Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## merrymeasure (24 May 2013)

Thank you  snowstormll !  She was 9 months in the 1st pic, and the transformation has been amazing! People think she's a different horse from the one they saw first! She was such a little ragamuffin, and now is so beautiful. I love her dearly. So do take heart. I'm sure yours will suddenly blossom as she has done, and be just as gorgeous, I'm certain!


----------



## jfdi (24 May 2013)

Baby giraffe (around 15hh) on her first birthday (April) still looking like a yeti... 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SpottyTB (25 May 2013)

After today's bath , RE measured on a level surface and he actually measures just under 14.2 and his bottom is 14.3


----------



## AMW (25 May 2013)

our 2 yearlings today


----------



## RealityCheck (27 May 2013)

gosh aren't they looking grown up already, AMW!
Just wanted to update here a little, since it's not worth a thread (and maybe some of you  could also share those little achievements here, keep each other updated?) 
The kids are back from their first off property show. Not a toe out of line from either of them, hooray!
Breeze came third, she kicked the wall a couple of days ao, and althouh perfectly sound, swellin isn't pretty, so she was understandably marked down.





My little Diva on the other hand, won both her (large, tough!) classes, several competitors and spectators offered interest in buying her, so we'll see if anyone is right for her, or she might end up staying


----------



## AMW (27 May 2013)

Reality check, they just seem to have come into themselves this last few weeks, pleased with the 2 of them.
Yours are looking rather smart, Diva looks very well named, love the way you do their manes, whereabouts are you?


----------



## BigYellowHorse (27 May 2013)

RealityCheck said:



			gosh aren't they looking grown up already, AMW!
Just wanted to update here a little, since it's not worth a thread (and maybe some of you  could also share those little achievements here, keep each other updated?) 
The kids are back from their first off property show. Not a toe out of line from either of them, hooray!
Breeze came third, she kicked the wall a couple of days ao, and althouh perfectly sound, swellin isn't pretty, so she was understandably marked down.





My little Diva on the other hand, won both her (large, tough!) classes, several competitors and spectators offered interest in buying her, so we'll see if anyone is right for her, or she might end up staying 





Click to expand...

Beautiful babies! 

Also hugely impressed by you're amazing plaiting up skills - by the looks of your weather and scenery you are a long way from the UK if you were nearer I would bribe you with cake and biscuits for a lesson


----------



## BigYellowHorse (27 May 2013)

Managed to get some pictures of my yearling looking reasonable enough to post.. she has of late been mid malt and not looking her best. 

She still looks baby like and has only just turned 1 just over a week ago, however in comparison her sister looked very mature by this age.. difference is that her sister was stabled at night during her first winter where as this little lady weathered it out, possibly has something to do with it? Not sure - but anyway here she is! 
















For comparison her sister this time last year at the same age..


----------



## Meandtheboys (5 June 2013)

Well two weeks ago mine was looking terrible............more grass and she is starting to improve I may still take her to a little show early July


----------



## kinskycookie (24 June 2013)

Sorry if they are massive pictures (or if you cant see them at all which is my usual trick  ) not sure how to shrink them from FB. 
My little yearling is growing like a weed, these were a couple of months ago, he has a gorgeous summer coat poking through now  
We've been taking full advantage of his trust in Mum and yearling curiosity to keep his brain busy!


----------



## AMW (24 June 2013)

our 2 yearlings at the Royal Highland Show

Tiptoes, 2nd placed non native yearling in a strong class














Lexi, 2nd placed Welsh sect B yearling


----------



## Capriole (24 June 2013)

Happy with mine, I think she looks ok, not going through the ugly stage yet... fingers crossed she saves it till winter as I want to show her this summer 



BigYellowHorse said:



			her sister looked very mature by this age.. difference is that her sister was stabled at night during her first winter where as this little lady weathered it out, possibly has something to do with it? Not sure - but anyway here she is!
		
Click to expand...

Mine have never been stabled and I think look pretty good and mature, so dunno


----------



## BigYellowHorse (24 June 2013)

AMW said:



			our 2 yearlings at the Royal Highland Show

Tiptoes, 2nd placed non native yearling in a strong class
		
Click to expand...

Is your Tiptoes bred from a stud in Tiptoes? Just curious as I have a 'Tiptoes' pony, wasn't sure if you call her that because of the prefix to her show name?


----------



## AMW (25 June 2013)

BYH, her registered name (with WPCS) is Tullibardine Tiptoes. I bought her as a foal and got to choose her name. Called her Tiptoes as although she has white legs her hooves are black and she has lovely pointy toes when she trots  seemed appropriate for a riding pony type


----------



## cloppy (25 June 2013)

Hollen Sunseeker who will be one year old on Friday.


----------



## SKY (25 June 2013)

Black velvet is 14.2hhs.  She's big yearling but her brother was the same and he is 4yr d now and 16hhs.  So she 
Should finish the same.  She's great leading, loading, loves grooms ect.  Touch wood she will finish great


----------



## Alexart (26 June 2013)

My little friesian x TB horror is just past his fist birthday now and has finally got rid of all bar a bit of fuzz on his belly which looks totally daft, but I've finally managed to get a few decent pics of him to put on his for sale adds!! 
He's 15Hh-ish now and should make 16.2Hh or there abouts, and he's a clone of his brother who's now 6 and has just started a career in the film/TV/stunt business which is very exciting I htink he's doing some re-enactments this summer for English heritage, his half brother (same dam different friesian sire) is off to HOYS again this year as a working hunter after winning alsorts, his sister is at Crakenthorpe stud doing jumping and dressage, and other brother was last heard doing jump cross so hopefully this little fellow will follow suit as he's the last one we're breeding!!
This was Arius a couple of weeks ago:





Nomnomnom!!


----------



## mayangold (7 July 2013)

think my camera cover is about to become roughage here


----------



## UnaB (7 July 2013)

Mine today. She is 13 months now and quite bum high at the moment so I think a growth spurt will be coming soon!  Starting to look a little less like a baby giraffe though


----------



## ChestnutTinker (9 July 2013)

Wow - all your yearlings are coming along well


----------



## elijahasgal (9 July 2013)

If you want to look see, this is my yearling, and this years foal (who are best of friends) last week. He is about 13 months, 15hh. Dam Is carnaval Drum, Voltaire, Armstrong, and a sucessful SJ mare, Sire is Amoureux. He is rather bum high in this!
He is also so laid back it is untrue, so its quite hard to get him to show his off!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGcr2HvDJhA

And this is him last year at grading
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_p1YDuAvbQ
Again need to watch till he and dam are loose and scooted up properly as we couldnt run enough to show him off!!!


----------



## Asha (12 July 2013)

My orange baby looks like shes made up of the spare parts of 3 other horses at the moment


----------



## Asha (27 July 2013)

Took my yearling to the BEF again, honestly thought she would do pants, but she matched her score from last year so really pleased. The best bit was the vet gave her elite, and said she was the perfect stamp for an eventer. She lost loads of marks from the judges for not moving ! she was so laid back it was ridiculous. I had to drag her round the final lap. Bless. Really very proud of her


----------



## angrovestud (27 July 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]






This is our yearling growing well


----------



## wynter (27 July 2013)

Everyone else's yearlings are looking great, mine's looking very much like a thin & weedy ugly ducking at the moment  
She's about 14.3hh and 15 months old now, she's still on 2 feeds a day and filling out very slowly.
She is as good as gold though and so laid back about everything, i really love her to bit's  
Sorry if the photo's are too big.


----------



## Sandstone1 (27 July 2013)

mines 15mths now, about 14hh, any thoughts as to how big he will be when fully grown?  mum 14hh Dad 15hh welsh sec d


----------



## Sandstone1 (30 July 2013)

Anyone any ideas on how biig he will get?


----------



## mayangold (1 August 2013)

I know I put some pics a page or two ago but have some show ones (I have proud mum syndrome) and am afraid I cant resist sharing  lol








this was getting some pre-show kip


----------



## SpottyTB (2 August 2013)

Hugo's now around 15hh and doing well of fresh air  

A picture of him at Stithians show last month where we came 2nd  

[=http://s1234.photobucket.com/user/HellyXOX/media/8b913581-f5bb-496b-9086-745adbc845c5_zpsee6e7eda.jpg.html]
	
	
		
		
	


	





[http://s1234.photobucket.com/user/H...-4379-b35a-f732f14c6fb0_zpse6636eba.jpg.html]






And one of him yesterday after his growth spurt.. being out in the field for 2 weeks without being handled to much (having a break after all the show prep and fuss)..

[http://s1234.photobucket.com/user/HellyXOX/media/hugobear_zps409fefe6.jpg.html]


----------



## gadetra (2 August 2013)

Wow some stunning yearlings on here!

Mine is a bit of a shrimp in comparison, he is 1 on the 17th of August this year, here is Superfoal, otherwise known variously as Charlie, Michael, Bobby and Jack. Apparently calling him anything else but Bobby will make a bullocks of him according to my Dad, so here is the 16th Bobby we have had!! He is reg'd as Cloughan Rogue and he is well named!
(Oh it is impossible to get decent photo's of him in the field. You have to creep up on him or he follows you around too close to get a body shot - you just get nose! *camera's are youngster treats don't ya know!*)







and with his 21 year old toothless (but still feickin fat. She gets no hard feed, it's a bare field of buttercups and she's still big. There may be no end to her! His playmate is a 19 year ols pony who thinks she's 2. They gallop everywhere. He has learnt not to stray around bottoms or teeth!) 

The only other way of getting a pic of him is behind a gate:












or this happens:






:biggrin3:

It is such a pity he is behind :rolleyes3:


----------



## mayangold (2 August 2013)

SpottyTB how big is Hugo now? Have you put a stick on him?


----------



## Asha (2 August 2013)

gadetra said:



			Wow some stunning yearlings on here!






Click to expand...

he is a real beauty. Just my type.


----------



## Capriole (2 August 2013)

I'm really really liking our yearling, I've got high hopes for that one.


----------



## gadetra (2 August 2013)

Asha said:



			he is a real beauty. Just my type.

Click to expand...

You can have him. How do you feel about an enquiring nose in your face at all times? Weeding, checking the other equines, just standing there! I suppose it makes him easy to catch! Even getting his injections, he couldn't manage running away god love him! Aloof he ain't. Annoying he is. That and a scamp !


----------



## HBM1 (2 August 2013)

He has always been a love bug and a human-oriented baby.  He finally had a growth spurt and is now looking like a yearling (he was a June baby)






[/URL]


----------



## gadetra (2 August 2013)

Capriole said:



			Happy with mine, I think she looks ok, not going through the ugly stage yet... fingers crossed she saves it till winter as I want to show her this summer 

Click to expand...

Do you have a pic? I may have missed it. Some real stunners on this thread. I am in total awe of Reality Check's plaiting. Mine has not met a brush yet :eek3:


----------



## Asha (3 August 2013)

HBM1 said:



			He has always been a love bug and a human-oriented baby.  He finally had a growth spurt and is now looking like a yearling (he was a June baby)






[/URL]
		
Click to expand...

what's his breeding ? he looks just like my 4 yo when she was his age!


----------



## Asha (3 August 2013)

gadetra said:



			You can have him. How do you feel about an enquiring nose in your face at all times? Weeding, checking the other equines, just standing there! I suppose it makes him easy to catch! Even getting his injections, he couldn't manage running away god love him! Aloof he ain't. Annoying he is. That and a scamp !
		
Click to expand...

They are great when they are like that ! My yearling and 2YO are exactly the same. getting ready for the BEF was a laugh, as we havent any stables at the moment, so had to plait them both up in the field with others. While one was being plaited the other had their nose right up the others bottom. Really not helpful !So, if you get fed up of him, send him over to me, sound like he will fit right in


----------



## SpottyTB (3 August 2013)

mayangold said:



			SpottyTB how big is Hugo now? Have you put a stick on him?
		
Click to expand...


Well he was around 14.2/14.3 at stithians (measured with a stick).. and then he came home and went out 24/7 and i swear to god he just went up.. its only been like 3 weeks but he's now around 15 hands.. Trying to slim him down a bit atm as moving yards in 3 weeks where he's going on rested grass and i think he may explode..


----------



## SpottyTB (3 August 2013)

Capriole said:



			I'm really really liking our yearling, I've got high hopes for that one.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be pleased too.. really really smart!


----------



## gadetra (3 August 2013)

Asha said:



			They are great when they are like that ! My yearling and 2YO are exactly the same. getting ready for the BEF was a laugh, as we havent any stables at the moment, so had to plait them both up in the field with others. While one was being plaited the other had their nose right up the others bottom. Really not helpful !So, if you get fed up of him, send him over to me, sound like he will fit right in

Click to expand...

Yup sounds about right! everything i have bred is the same. Hard to catch is not a problem i have to deal with! (although sometimes it would  be nice to be left alone - even the 19 year old does it! )picking the others feer/checking legs I have an ever present nose in the face i think he thinks he's helping! :rolleyes3:

I'll post him over to you on Monday. I don't think there's much of a market for pest/yearlings!

Good luck with BEF


----------



## Capriole (3 August 2013)

gadetra said:



			sometimes it would  be nice to be left alone - even the 19 year old does it! )picking the others feer/checking legs I have an ever present nose in the face i think he thinks he's helping! :rolleyes3:
		
Click to expand...

Ha, OH was helping me poo pick (hot day, had his shirt off) and one of the foals kept licking his back


----------



## gadetra (3 August 2013)

Capriole said:



			Ha, OH was helping me poo pick (hot day, had his shirt off) and one of the foals kept licking his back 

Click to expand...

Oh dear. Maybe she thought she was cooling him down? :tongue3:
They are being 'helpful' :lol:

I must see if I can manufacture some sort of youngster repellant...


----------



## HBM1 (3 August 2013)

Asha..sorry on phone so can't quote..but you asked his breeding..he is by Unbelievable Darco out of my Cardino x Lord mare.


----------



## pegasus1986 (3 August 2013)

My newforest yearling looking good and got a first at his firsr show in m&m youngstock.


----------



## Dry Rot (4 August 2013)

This is how one of my yearlings came out of the winter....

An ugly hairy wee beastie!







But, by summer, this is what he had emerged into....


----------



## Asha (4 August 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Asha..sorry on phone so can't quote..but you asked his breeding..he is by Unbelievable Darco out of my Cardino x Lord mare.
		
Click to expand...

That makes sense then, i was told my 4 YO looks like unbelievable Darco, ( she has Darco in her , as her dam is by Karandasj)

pretty similar to yours ?

Photo is from last year, shes grown a bit, and is currently at boarding school being backed


----------



## HBM1 (4 August 2013)

A lot of them do seem to have the black coat and blaze - Riley is far more like his dad in build than his mum, whereas her first foal, who is now four, is far more like her than his sire (not Unbelievable Darco) - so his sire stamps them fairly much in his image quite often I think.


----------



## elijahasgal (5 August 2013)

This is my Amerouex colt at 1yo












and as a foal


----------



## UnaB (5 August 2013)

My baby:


----------



## SpottyTB (5 August 2013)

Anyone want to take a guess at how tall hugo will end up? Mum is 16.1hh and dad is 16.1/16.2.. 
  Hugo is 15 months and a little shy of 15 hands


----------



## UnaB (5 August 2013)

SpottyTB said:



			Anyone want to take a guess at how tall hugo will end up? Mum is 16.1hh and dad is 16.1/16.2.. 
  Hugo is 15 months and a little shy of 15 hands 

Click to expand...

He is the same height as mine and im hoping for her to mae about 16hands or so


----------



## SpottyTB (5 August 2013)

I hope mine makes a bit bigger than 16 hands (16.2 would be ideal)! He's down to make 16.2 in his passport - but i don't understand how they know! 

Time will tell! His half sister was 15 hands at 15 months and she's now 4 and 17.2 lol! So who knows! Think the mare throws big foals! 

stb


----------



## mbsports (6 August 2013)

SpottyTB said:



			I hope mine makes a bit bigger than 16 hands (16.2 would be ideal)! He's down to make 16.2 in his passport - but i don't understand how they know! 

Time will tell! His half sister was 15 hands at 15 months and she's now 4 and 17.2 lol! So who knows! Think the mare throws big foals! 

stb
		
Click to expand...

Hi spotty What breeding is Hugo?


----------



## SpottyTB (7 August 2013)

mbsports said:



			Hi spotty What breeding is Hugo?
		
Click to expand...

He is warmblood - father KWPN (Update - who is by Sammartini and out of Jimona) and mother is polish warmblood (Arka by Zar out of Ariona) 

ETS: looking at his pedigree online, there's a big mixture in there.. Lots of KWPN, oldenberg and Thoroughbred on sires side. On the mothers side there's a mixture of Hannoverian and polish warmblood.. (Way back it comes back to the thoroughbred!)


----------



## Arizahn (8 August 2013)

T'Khasi is growing like a weed - currently his legs look too long for him!


----------



## snowstormII (15 August 2013)

I'm going to take another few photos of my yearling in the next few days as I am sure I noticed him starting to change his coat, which means he is only going to get majorly fuzzy again for the next several months. I'll need something nice to hang onto through the dark, long winter!  Also I changed his chaff from Hi-fi unmollassed to Mollichaff bog standard and magically his upward fixing patella problem has vanished.  Too much protein in the Hifi maybe?


----------



## Arizahn (16 August 2013)

Here's T'Khasi.

There is a week between these pictures: the top being last weeks and the bottom from today. Believe it or not, you can still see his ribs - they are invisible in the second photo for some reason!


----------



## Capriole (16 August 2013)

How do you say his name and what does it mean?


----------



## Arizahn (16 August 2013)

Capriole said:



			How do you say his name and what does it mean?
		
Click to expand...

It's pronounced Tick Ass Eee, and is the proper name for the planet Vulcan. I like Star Trek, lol, and one of his chestnuts looks like the Vulcan hand salute, so...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 August 2013)

A - He's going to mature into a super smart chap. I love him.


----------



## Arizahn (16 August 2013)

Thanks Faracat! He is currently in the extra nice field so has no need of me, lol! He still came over for a scratch though.


----------



## Arizahn (20 August 2013)

Another picture


----------



## hayinamanger (29 August 2013)

Here's mine, he's 16 months.  Pictures not great, but CC welcome.


----------



## Jenna1406 (29 August 2013)

Breagha is 15 months old now and standing roughly at 14hh

Just before I got her at the start of May







This is her now


----------



## carthorse (29 August 2013)

About 15.2


----------



## SpottyTB (29 August 2013)

carthorse said:



			About 15.2












Click to expand...



What breed/breeding is yours ?  

Looks similar to Hugo .


This is Hugo today, first time into lorry - walked straight up, i love him!! 

[http://s1234.photobucket.com/user/H...5658687986_2078840731_n_zps16281a7e.jpg.html]





[/URL]

 looks a bit odd as he's stood on an angle!


----------



## carthorse (29 August 2013)

San Amour/Hotline
Love Hugo.


----------



## carthorse (29 August 2013)

Forgot to say she is a filly


----------



## eventrider23 (29 August 2013)

Well mine is a MONSTER!  She is now 15 months old and standing just shy of 15.3!!!!! Mum was 16.3 and dad is 16.2 so she is gonna be big!


----------



## SpottyTB (29 August 2013)

eventrider23 - bloomin' eck!!! She is huge!!! Wowee and so pretty . what height are you hoping for her to make? 

Carthorse - lovely filly ! Thank you, i am rather taken with him!


----------



## eventrider23 (29 August 2013)

SpottyTB said:



			eventrider23 - bloomin' eck!!! She is huge!!! Wowee and so pretty . what height are you hoping for her to make?
		
Click to expand...

I have NO idea how big she will make however am pretty sure she won't be stopping before 17.2!  LOL!  Good thing she is the most genuine soul anyone has ever met!


----------



## UnaB (2 September 2013)

My 15month old baby at her very first show yesterday.


----------



## kinskycookie (2 September 2013)

Wow, they all look amazing, and so mature! Mine is growing beautifully, has a lovely coat and temperament.... but he still looks like an overgrown foal   Great big long clumsy legs and neck, huge knees! Think 'Melman' from Madagasca and thats about where we are at the moment!!


----------

